# This is my baby



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

I hope Gemma wont mind me posting her photo's, but look at what she jUSt sent me































I just can not believe how much he has grown in just a few weeks. OF course it goes without saying that I think he is adorable, and I can not wait to bring him home, speaking of which

ONLY FIVE DAYS TO GO YIIPPPPEEEEEEE


WOOPS- JUST GOING TO RESIZE....


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

omg. he is beautiful. 
congrats.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwww gosh, he's beautiful! 
if i ever see him around sunderland, i might just have to steal him!  lol!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww, he's beautiful.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Oh, wow, he is absolutely gorgeous. I bet you just can't wait to cuddle that baby! He is adorable!!! Fran


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> Awwww gosh, he's beautiful!
> if i ever see him around sunderland, i might just have to steal him!  lol!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!



ooooh NO you don't!!!!
He wont be leaving my side for you to snatch him lol.
I'll be keeping an eye out for you now lol.:coolwink: 

thanks everyone, I obvisouly think he's the best thing since pre-squeezed fresh orange was invented ( have you ever seen the mess left in a juicer after oranges lol)

oooooh how does that song go:

I'm so excited......and I just can't hide it....

(ok, i've cracked up lol)


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Oooh hes just beautiful!!!!!!So so so cute!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

cocochihuahua said:


> Oooh hes just beautiful!!!!!!So so so cute!!!!!!



i think so!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yep very sweet, how old will he be when you get him and I just noticed the little 'smudge' on his nose, what are you calling him ?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

OMGoodness he's adorable! Lucky, lucky you! Congrats! How are you feeling by the way?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww he's just a little darling cherub :love7:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Awww he's a little cutie and I am loving his little nose (*sigh* I must not get puppy broody) I bet you cant wait to bring him home.


----------



## vegaschi (Oct 9, 2007)

awww he is adorable!!! Can I have him please?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wowee what a cutie :love4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks everyone.
He could be ugly and I woudnt care, I just can not wait to get him home and cuddle him to death lol.

I'm feeling quite a lot better thanks Lin.


----------



## Minnie's Mummy (Nov 16, 2007)

awww soo sweet, what a cutie


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

I didnt want to start another thread just for this, but Look what I just won one bay for my little prince...










Also ordered a mini gum gum toy, puppy ball n rope (x-small), a soft teddy, some bubbles, a ho ho ho ball (whatever one of those, only ordered as was intregued) and a dog hammock.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww IWAC chico is such a beautiful baby!    you must be sooo happy


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

omg what a cute little baby


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

I am VERY happy. I am over the moon to finally have found a real chi ( so many adverts that are scams) and then to have one that looks sooo sweet.
Gemma tells me he loves cuddles, so that's even better!!! No puppy of mine would get away with not being cuddled for 23 hours a day lol.

Also I am so gratefull to Gemma for giving the opportunity to be mommy to one of her chi's, hopefully he wont be an only child for long ;-)

I am so thrilled with him, I'll be jumping about like a little kid on sunday waiting for him to arrive


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I saw that leopard chaise longue and liked it myself earlier.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww...............he is gorgeous and what a cutie.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

He's a cutie, you'll have to be sure and post many pics once you have him.


----------



## chifreak (Dec 27, 2007)

It's sooo much fun getting a new baby!!!! I know how you feel with all of the anticipation. We just brought Jim home last week at 5 wks. old. We adopted him from a rescue. It's been such a fun week. I have spent so much time sitting with him in my arms (all 15 ozs of him!!!) and playing on the floor! What a joy! He is so sweet and lovable.
I picked him up on Christmas Eve. I was so excited that I thought i was going to be sick!!!!


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Aww he's very cute. And I am excited for you, I know the feeling


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I know how you feel  I didn't get to bring home Mia until she was 3 months old and the wait was torture!! 
Oh my gosh puppies are the best thing in the world...I'm so happy you found your gorgeous little baby 
I can't wait to see pics of the spoiled puppy when he's home!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

The excitement is definatly (SP) building up here  
I have been waiting since before chico was born, and these last few days have been the worst, because I know it is getting closer and closer......


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

chifreak said:


> It's sooo much fun getting a new baby!!!! I know how you feel with all of the anticipation. We just brought Jim home last week at 5 wks. old. We adopted him from a rescue. It's been such a fun week. I have spent so much time sitting with him in my arms (all 15 ozs of him!!!) and playing on the floor! What a joy! He is so sweet and lovable.
> I picked him up on Christmas Eve. I was so excited that I thought i was going to be sick!!!!


Why did the rescue let you have the puppy so young?


----------



## chifreak (Dec 27, 2007)

Poor baby was the runt of the litter so he wasn't even a part of the litter at that point. She had to put him by himself. They were beating him up! And the mom was with the breeder. So I was able to do the same thing for Jim that the rescue was doing.:? What do you think?
I've talked with the husband and wife a lot on the phone and they seem legit and seem to love the pups!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sorry if i have misunderstood, but wernt the pups with the mother dog either, did i miss the story?


----------



## chifreak (Dec 27, 2007)

No,they weren't with the mom. The breeder would have put them down. He usually gets $2,000 US and up each (US) and won't keep "rejects" around. So the rescue gets them at 2 weeks. They bottle feed and keep them until they eat solids. So sad. He should still be with dog mom! But he is doing well and had put on one oz since I have had him. He eats like a champ...and drinks. He has plenty of energy and is playful so I feel that he is healthy and well. This particular rescue is one of the few around here that takes such young pups. Jim probably will top out about 3 lbs. We recently lost our Yorkie/Chi, Jake. He was a 3 lb 2 year old that we rescued at 4 months. He was killed by a rotweiller in Oct. We are sick over it.We miss him sooo much.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats terrible, cant something be done about the breeder!


----------



## chifreak (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't know. I guess if the rescue didn't get the pups the breeder could put them down and no one would even know they ever existed. From what the rescue told me, this is a common practice among breeders (to put them down). They don't want potential buyers to see these dogs. They are coming to them to spend big bucks and they want perfect dogs. I suppose it would ruin their reputations to have messed up pups. Jim's tail looks like a lightning bolt. Also, the rescue told me the wrong male got a hold of the wrong female so the breeding was wrong to begin with. Blah blah blah...Can you imagine?


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

OH MY GOOOOOOODNESS!!
He is two words.....dar ~Ling!
I say you should throw yourself a baby shower!
We did hehe! I used to work at a pub and honey I rounded up the girls decorated the place pink and opened pink everything till the cows came home lol!
Ok now we allllll expect LOTS of pics when you get him!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Well im glad you got him and im so sorry for all those other pups, in Uk we have puppy farms but i have never heard of something so drastic before, good luck with him!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

A breeder that puts puppies down because they don't come up to their "standard" is an absolute disgrace!!!! There are some very "sick" people in this world! I'm so glad the Rescue is saving some of these poor mites!

IWAC, I bet you are bouncing around with excitement now aren't you! Puppies are sooooooooo exciting. That feeling is a bit addictive! lol

Can't wait to see pics of Chico when he's settling in with his new "Mum."

Fran


----------



## chifreak (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm so glad we got him, too! I think his crazy tail is cute. Breeders (not all) are in it for the money. These in particular breed show dogs. I want to post pics but I am having trouble. For the one you see, I was able to compress it but I can't seem to post any others. I thought I had reasonable pc skills but I guess not. Can you help?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Try doing it through photobucket.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be bouncing off the walls by saturday waiting for those last few hours to pass into sunday!

it is a disgrace how some breeders are, behaviour like that only proves they are in it for money and not for love.
At least that little pup was rescued and is now in safe hands and being doted on by you!!

what do you think of my new siggy? thank you so much for it pompom, it is super!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very nice siggy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope it isnt too big?? Maybe one of the mods could let me know if it is ok.


----------



## vegaschi (Oct 9, 2007)

Not sure about the size, but the siggy is cute!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

isnt pompom talented!
Far better than I can make lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG I WANT ONE OF THESE

http://www.chi-mania.co.uk/details.asp?ID=76&CategoryID=33&StartNum=1&OrderBy=&Keywords=&ShowMe=65

first thing I am doing sunday is measuring chico up for clothes lol


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

He's adorable! I hope the wait goes by quickly for you!


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

IWAC! OH my!! He is ADORABLE. You must be in heaven!

Tammie


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Tammie_B said:


> IWAC! OH my!! He is ADORABLE. You must be in heaven!
> 
> Tammie



I will be for sure on sunday when he arrives home


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

3 DAYS! Woop Woop! Im so excited for you!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Love the siggy! Can't wait til Sunday when you get your baby!!!!

Fran


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooh only TWO days now 

the chaise longe arrived this morning, it is sooooo sweet. I cant wait to see if he likes it 
I shall be frantically knitting all day to get this blanket finished in time for him.
Found two diddy little baby bowls in a local chemist, theyre small, so i think about the right size for a puppy, so i got two of those. Got another toy as well , little soft frizbee.
THink I am all ready for his arrival.
I have:

Puppy food (brand he is on now)
bowls
toys
beds
jumpers
blankets (one finished one half done)
clock to put in a teddy

dont have a collar yet, waiting to meausre him and see what size he is..

oooh it is SOOO exciting


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

just had another delivery, it is sooooo exciting.
THe little chaise longe looks FAB on my fake sheepskin rug!!!! All I need now is my little fella to sit on it 

Had the toys and bubbles and training pads arrive from pet planet, they all look fab.
THe only problem is I ordered a pet hammock, and they've sent a replacement sling, with no framework, so I was a little dissapointed, but never mind, he has two beds already, and the blanky I am knitting, and chances are he'll be in my bed anyway lol


oOOOHHHHHHHHHH I can barely contain my excitement!!! I think I shall burst by sunday!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Gosh he is going to be spoilt,lol.Tell the people you got the hammock from and get them to replace it a guy/gitl can never have too many beds!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

I have emailed them already and said the puppy arrives sunday and has no bed now lol!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh iwac  You must be getting more and more anxious by the second  trust me you wont be able to sleep tommorow night  
he really is beautiful ive never such a light coloured longcoat  he is a long coat isnt he?  he is really beautiful. 
looks like his going be soo spoilt ! Lucky boy! and Lucky You!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG where have I been?????
Congratulations I bet you are so excited, the best feeling in the world is waiting to pick your baby up.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

i love his little spotted nose.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Rubyfox said:


> OMG where have I been?????
> Congratulations I bet you are so excited, the best feeling in the world is waiting to pick your baby up.


yes, but the waiting is a killer isnt it!
I am hopping about the place already, making sure eerything is ready for him lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

well I am annoyed with pet planet. They say i ordered a replacement sling NOT the hammock, despite me ordering a hammock and being charged for a hammock not a sling, theyre also saying I have to Pay postage the return the item, get a refund and then re-order.

I shall be arguing the point with them on this one!

I will think twice about using them in future.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

awww sorry about the hammock! BUT...I think we need to have one of the clocks...you know the ones that "countdown" So I can know how many hours and mins we all have left to go before Mr.C arrives! YEAH YOU!!


----------



## Minnie's Mummy (Nov 16, 2007)

ooh some companies can't half be awkward at times when it comes to things like that.

2 days until Chico! I understand how excited you must be! can't wait to be seeing alot of pics of him, he sounds like hes gonna be a spoilt little one


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

DlTobin said:


> awww sorry about the hammock! BUT...I think we need to have one of the clocks...you know the ones that "countdown" So I can know how many hours and mins we all have left to go before Mr.C arrives! YEAH YOU!!



I have the ticker under my siggy that says how many days, I will drive myself crazy if I start counting hours as well lol

i think he will be due here around 4pm sunday!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

I cant resist posting this photo.... all ready and waiting for the missing item----chico!


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

OH MY!!! I tell you....I was NUTS when I went to pick up my Mabelline...LOL
I have to tell ya the story...I have my Meli (pom) she is now 16 and well knock on wood she is fine but...I know with her age and all that well you know that her health will go and I have Rocky (Satans dog) I SWEAR I could tell you stories I could have yall heading for the hills with how BAD this dog is....and we have doen it all I swear Bark Busters (trainers) that was $500.00 and classes we have been asked to leave I swear Rocky is a poster child for why you should NOT buy from a pet store. See the story is my son...bought him for his then girlfriend. I knew NOTHING of it till the deed was done. She was going through a Paris Hilton Faze and thought she could walk around with a min pin in a purse HA! For anyone that knows min pin that is CRAZY. Well she had 2 jobs at the time and went to school full time. So I found out that this poor dog was being kept in a fly crate for like 11 hours a day...thats when big bad mom (me) started kicking some butt and made my son go to her aprtment and take the dog.
so....alas I ended with the dog from hell lol. Bites you when you pet him..and I really wanted something to cuddle saw Mabelline and BEGGED for him..I EVEN would whisper to bf in his sleep mmmmaaaaabbbbeeellllliine...he would lol and say nooooooooo did that for about a week FINALLY he gave in. Heck I was so bad I took a week off from work to be with her. THEN my boss lets me bring her to work with me now so she is the uptown girl! LOL
And the strange thing is Rocky has like got 50% better with her around.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

OM GOOOOOODNESS my mabelline neeeeeeds that sofa!!
That is awesome!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

lol @ saying maybeline in his sleep! good one that!

I just love the little sofa, hubby isnt so keen, but is has place of pride in our living room next to the heater lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

oh I just realised one thing i DIDNT buy!


A bag to carry him in!!!!!


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

ok.....here is my suggestion I found training Mabelline in a carrier first let me explain then I will try to find a picture of one....
Ok Mabelline started on a carrier....it has hadles long enough that it hangs on my shoulder....and the top is enclosed with vents. The opening is on the side front. See what I do is I lay her small blanket over the opening then I take her with my hand under her belly and like and envelope (blanket) I put her in the carrier tucked in and warm.
See Istarted with that now when she got a few months older I could move to the pretty slings and such cuz...she knew to stay put ...she didnt pop her head out or try to climb out she "knew" she was going somewhere


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Chico would prob fit in my handbag it's that big lol.

I saw a nice carrier but it was £97.99 for ONE, black tote style


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

OMG He is adorable! I bet you can't wait...I see only 2 days left!! WOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

i wont sleep tonight or tomorrow i know i wont. I am tooooo excited to sleep lol.

the wait is killing me...


----------

